# Hans Moleman Productions Presents: Brett Favre Getting Hit By Football



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Daniel (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## SilverRaven (Oct 28, 2010)

being from Wisconsin this was really funny


----------

